# Lil Acorn Acres Farm kidding thread



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I should have 8 bred does this year. 
3 have blood tested pregnant so far.
First three are due to kid tomorrow thru the 20th. 
Dolly is looking closest. She is a 6 yr old Oberhasli. This is her 3rd kidding. Calmly chewing her cud today.















Getting going on the goo today.
She was bred to my Buck Eldorado.








Next up is Eldora, and Cleopatra.
I'll post pictures when the moat to the barn drains.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Dolly looks like she has it under control. El Dorado looks good, is he Kiko?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Eldorado is a British Guernsey. Doing a breed up if he sent the correct swimmers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Trying to edit.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

wifeof1 said:


> This is Eldora.
> View attachment 143687
> View attachment 143689
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is Benji also a British Guernsey?

What is "breed up"?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Benji is also a British Guernsey. The British Guernsey is a result of breeding Golden Guernsey Bucks to the Swiss breed type does. After several generations of breeding the offspring reaches British Guernsey status. Providing there are no hic ups along the way. Such as mismark kids. The British Guernsey are few in numbers in the US. Like a couple hundred.
The last two pictures in my post are Ceaser and Cleopatra the Toggenburgs.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> The last two pictures in my post are Ceaser and Cleopatra the Toggenburgs.


That is the two brown with light brown markings? I mistakenly thought that Toggenburgs had only dark markings over brown.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Toggenburg


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Brain disconnect, minds eye seeing Oberhasli while communication section of brain saying Toggenburg. I am dain bramaged!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

How long after they r bred can u get a blood test done to see if they r pregnant


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Honey21 said:


> How long after they r bred can u get a blood test done to see if they r pregnant


30 days. Best part about that is you don't have to send it on Ice packs.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is Benji bred from Toggenburg/Golden Guernsey?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

wifeof1 said:


> View attachment 143703
> 
> Toggenburg


Best post ever.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

wifeof1 said:


> Benji is also a British Guernsey. The British Guernsey is a result of breeding Golden Guernsey Bucks to the Swiss breed type does. After several generations of breeding the offspring reaches British Guernsey status. Providing there are no hic ups along the way. Such as mismark kids. The British Guernsey are few in numbers in the US. Like a couple hundred.
> The last two pictures in my post are Ceaser and Cleopatra the Toggenburgs.


So this is very interesting to me. How much does a rare breed like that sell for?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

As bottle babies $500. But the buyer must pay for vet certs and transport. They are registered with the British Goat Society. They are suppose to be registered ADGA in 2020.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Very cool - I like reading and hearing about rare or odd breeds. I wasnt some Aussie Minis in the US here.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Is Benji bred from Toggenburg/Golden Guernsey?


Benji is BG3. His parents and grand parents were BG. His great grand parents were HB(2), BG(3), and GG(3). His Great Great grandparents were HB(4) BG (3) and GG(9).
The number in the ( ) is how many Goats in that part of the lineage tree were at that status.
I don't know if any of his lineage has Toggenburg. Could be, but also could be Oberhasli or Saanen.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Holy cow, I didn't know British guernseys were that rare. I saw someone posting a bred, registered British Guernsey for $175. I assumed they were the same as golden gurneseys which are relatively easy to find around here, so I passed her up. I was wondering why she was gone within a day. Kicking my self now! She was a pretty doe and had a great udder.

Good luck on your does! You should get some pretty kids!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

SandyNubians said:


> Holy cow, I didn't know British guernseys were that rare. I saw someone posting a bred, registered British Guernsey for $175. I assumed they were the same as golden gurneseys which are relatively easy to find around here, so I passed her up. I was wondering why she was gone within a day. Kicking my self now! She was a pretty doe and had a great udder.
> 
> Good luck on your does! You should get some pretty kids!


That's kinda the challenge. There are not a lot of Golden Guernseys in the US. There is only one herd and they have never sold a Doe. So there are Bucks available but they are pricey. And transport is Super Expensive. 
Sometimes people say they have Golden Guernseys, or British Guernseys, but they don't. Unless they have the registration they have a mix breed. There is no NOA.
And if the kid is mismarked you go back if you use them for breeding. Some breeders do not cull and report as they should. That is why the GG does are never sold. The dollar to some is more important than the breed.
Just because they are registered with the BGS doesn't make them BG.
They could be SR, FB, HB, or HB2.
Last year we had 5 Guernseys born here. And only one was a keeper. 
The other 4 went in the freezer.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm very register ignorant, what do the SR, FB, HB and HB2 stand for?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I'm very register ignorant, what do the SR, FB, HB and HB2 stand for?


Here is a link to the GGBOA
Guernsey Goat Breeders of America 
https://guernseygoats.org/about/breeding-up-program/


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, she is still pregnant. I checked my notes and She kidded 2 days late last time so, maybe she is waiting for me to put on my lucky goat sox.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Eldorado and Benji are super cool looking! Do you have any other photos to share of them?

So "mis-marked" would be carrying the swiss face & leg markings? They have to be solid color?

I can't help but notice that like every photo on that BG link you posted the goats are copper deficient. Unless fish tail is a breed standard as well? baha 
Do BGs require more copper than other breeds? Has Eldorado had copper supplementation since that photo at top? People say Boers require more copper than other breeds - I have no idea if that is accurate!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you again. Good luck with your kidding!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Eldorado and Benji are super cool looking! Do you have any other photos to share of them?
> 
> So "mis-marked" would be carrying the swiss face & leg markings? They have to be solid color?
> 
> ...


I have been told that because they live under oak trees that the acorns are messing with their copper retention. They are bolused every three months.















These pictures are from this summer. They actually took 1st in a virtual show. So I guess there weren't very many entries.
Mismarked is as you said in addition to white.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a handsome face! They really are cool goats. Excited to see your kidding photos.

Oak trees & copper - that's so interesting! Our farm is loaded with them...


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So I put on my lucky goat socks.








The barn is really odd today. Peacock is honking, both milkers kick off the belly pail, mouse jumped in the barn sink so I flattened it with a pot, and splashed everything in my face, dog is terrified of the pasture, so, maybe when Jesica84's storm gets here, Dolly might get motivated.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That picture of Eldorado is priceless, a goat Fonzie. he is so cool!
Benji is just gorgeous(in a male kind of way).


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> That picture of Eldorado is priceless, a goat Fonzie. he is so cool!
> Benji is just gorgeous(in a male kind of way).


Thank you but they don't look that good now. Jessica84's storm came and made a muddy mess of everything. Mud so deep it sucked my boot off when I went to feed them.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Everyone turning to mud!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So my thoughts are just because I took a picture of her behind the day she stood for the buck, doesn't mean she settled that day. She loved Eldorado for 3 days then was done with him. So maybe she settled the third day.








Upside the storm has passed. It's beautiful and muddy outside.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Eldora just kidded a beautiful 7.5 lb buckling all by herself. She cleaned him up and he has been nursing both sides well. She still has her after birth hanging but things are going well.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Does he look like he is supposed to?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Absolutely. Now that he is dry he looks more like Benji.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a good looking little guy! Congratulations


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dolly gave us a set of twins around noon today.
Little Doeling weighed 9 lbs. and the buckling weighed 10.5 Buckling came first, and the Doeling prolly 15 minutes later. Long wait for the after birth, but a smooth delivery on all accounts.








This is the little girl.








This is the little boy.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute little babies!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Those are some pretty kids! They look correct too.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wifeof1 said:


> Dolly gave us a set of twins around noon today.
> Little Doeling weighed 9 lbs. and the buckling weighed 10.5 Buckling came first, and the Doeling prolly 15 minutes later. Long wait for the after birth, but a smooth delivery on all accounts.
> View attachment 144077
> 
> ...


Adorable! Is the lil doeling polled? I see the lil dudes swirlies but not hers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the 3 great kids so far!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Those are some pretty kids! They look correct too.


Yes. They are correct. I'll be keeping the Doeling.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sfgwife said:


> Adorable! Is the lil doeling polled? I see the lil dudes swirlies but not hers.


I am not sure. She has No bumps but the boy does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are beautiful kids, Congrats!!! Definitely some big kids too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First I would like to say thank you for all the info on Golden guernseys!!!! I found all that information so interesting!!! Learn something new every day.
Now those babies.......OMG the last ones ears!!!! I love them and their little airplane ears. A huge congrats on adorable healthy babies


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> First I would like to say thank you for all the info on Golden guernseys!!!! I found all that information so interesting!!! Learn something new every day.
> Now those babies.......OMG the last ones ears!!!! I love them and their little airplane ears. A huge congrats on adorable healthy babies


Thank you. But my goats are not Golden Guernsey. That is a closed herd book and there is only one herd in the entire US. They have never and will never sell us their does. 
My goats are British Guernsey, a breed up program achieved by using Swiss type dairy animals and a GG Buck, or a BG buck. 
The ears are supposed to be bonnet like. Eldora smelling her boys pee kinda demonstraits what I mean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

And Cleopatra just delivered a 8.2 lb gorgeous Doeling. And she has wattles.















Now we can relax and enjoy these babies until April when the next 3 are due.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow - These are some awesome looking goats, very healthy and strong looking, well done!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So cute!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Next up are Orofina, and Pirita.
They are due the 3rd to the 7th of April.















For reference the small Doeling is not pregnant but she is last year's only keeper. She is 9 months old now.
Orofina and Pirita are full British Guernsey. They are bred to Benji. 
So I'm kinda in a funk because he hasn't given me any doelings yet. 
Sigh.
The buckling he sired earlier this year is sold and going to Flagstaff in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

You definitely need a doe out of Benji. He is great looking!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Two perfect little bucklings from Orofina this morning. DH had to midwife because none of the 3 back up milkers would answer my call. 
The darker one is 7lbs and the lighter on 6.5


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Such cuteness! Congratulations


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

One more bred to this buck to go. So far 5 bucklings in 2 years. I don't have much hope for the next one. I still check these little guys to see if this is a bad dream. 
But it could be worse. Like doelings that don't meet the breed standard.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

They must have heard you wanting does.lol From now on wish for bucklings. Doe code, you know.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Finally a Doeling. Pirita kidded late this afternoon. A 7 lb. Buckling and 7 lb Doeling. Pictures tomorrow. I'm over the moon happy.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

artydance)
Did you give her a good talking to?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

As promised. Here are the pictures.
Red collar is the buckling, pink the doeling.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good looking!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet face!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Quads for Poppy. 2 bucklings and two doelings. 
1st up was a solid Black buckling head out screaming "feed me". No feet. Just his head. Waited a bit then gloved up and went in and got one leg forward, then she pushed him out. 15 minutes later the next bubble starts coming. Delivered the entire kid still in the bubble. Kid started kicking, she started licking. Beautiful Doeling. 15 minutes later another kid comes out still in the sack. The runt of the bunch. Doeling.
Waiting for the after birth, then two long legs start slipping out. Kid starts kicking half out and half in. Next push he was out. 
She nursed them all several times. Passed most of the after birth. Had some warm water and molasses. Then we all went to bed.
They are super spunky. Tails all a wagglin this morning. Hoping to find homes for the boys so I don't have to bottle feed.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Here is a better picture. Boys weighed 7 lbs each girls weighed 6lbs and 4.5 lbs.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

wifeof1 said:


> Here is a better picture. Boys weighed 7 lbs each girls weighed 6lbs and 4.5 lbs.


Need valid forum ID?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

